

Arc Wars - eVizitei
http://codeclimber.blogspot.com/2008/01/arc-wars.html

======
curi
you're just contributing to the time spent talking about Arc instead of
coding. the kind of people who were going to get anything done, know how to
ignore pointless discussion.

